# Toro 1132 Power shift



## FlubbaJ (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi, I have never owned a snow blower before and came across a 1995 Toro 1132 that hasn't been used much in the last 15yrs as I'm told. Anyone have any thoughts on this model? They are asking $500 and it looks like it should. I will be looking at it this evening. Is this a good deal/ unit to buy?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

powershift toro's are built like the proverbial brick stink house , they run for close to forever when cared for and still have parts avalible right from toro, $500.00 for 11 hp and a 32 inch cut i personally would jump at it. 
good luck just carefully check it out fully


----------



## FlubbaJ (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey, thanks a lot. I live in Northern MN and i have a wheeler with plow as well, but having a blower makes a ton of sense i think. I know to look at the housing around the chute, and the skid plates as well as the blades as far as seeing if there is any play in them. Anything else i should be looking for?


----------



## FlubbaJ (Oct 15, 2020)

captchas said:


> in his other post about the same machine northern MN Toro 1132 Power shift
> a 1132 powershift for up there would be a great machine


Well I seen it in person and it seems pretty good. But he did say the actual power shift part doesn't work. Started on the second pull though!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

for a note i have merged the dup thread posts and closed the other dup thread


----------

